# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  "Ischias-Schmerzen" und Ziehen in der rechten Leiste

## Suse456

Liebes Forum,

ich wende mich heute zum ersten Mal an Euch in der Hoffnung, jemanden zu finden, der mir was über die Symptomatik zum Prostatakrebs sagen kann. Mein Lebensgefährte klagt seit einigen Monaten über stetig stärker werdende "Ischias-Schmerzen", die in das rechte Bein ziehen mit gelegentlichen Ausfallerscheinungen (das Bein knickt weg) sowie ein Ziehen in der rechten Leiste und kann teilweise kaum noch laufen. Der Röntgenbefund ergab keinen BSV oder ähnliches, was den Schmerz rechtfertigen würde, dafür aber einen helleren "Schatten" am rechten Femurkopf. Am Freitag hat er einen CT-Termin, ein aktuelles Blutbild wollte er auch nicht, ich weiß aber, dass er erhöhte Kalziumwerte und niedrige Leukozytenwerte hat.

Er zeigt keine typischen Prostatasymptome (wie z. B. Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen, o. ä), hat aber auch noch nie einen Urologen aufgesucht, auch nicht zur Vorsorge (er ist jetzt 57). 

Ich mache mir Gedanken, da ich schon einiges über Prostatakrebs gelesen habe und weiß, dass die oben genannten typischen Symptome nicht unbedingt auftreten müssen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand dazu etwas sagen könnte und ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss.

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Suse,

leider kann aus der Entfernung weder Entwarnung noch sonst etwas gesagt werden. Eine Ursache für die Beschwerden kann sowohl aus dem orthopädischen als auch aus dem urologischen Bereich kommen. Ohne wenigstens den PSA-Wert zu kennen, wird Dr hier niemand eine befriedigende Antwort geben können. Außerdem solltest Du darauf hinwirken, dass Dein Lebensgefährte, egal wie die Beschwerden sich medizinisch darstellen, zur Krebsvorsorge geht um einen Abcheck von Darm und Prostata zu machen. - Besonders dann, wenn derartige Beschwerden auftreten. Wir Männer sind da viel schwerfälliger als ihr Frauen und brauchen gelegentlich einen kräftigen Schubs vom Partner.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich alles Gute und gute Besserung

LG Heribert

----------


## Wycliff

> Wir Männer sind da viel schwerfälliger als ihr Frauen und brauchen gelegentlich einen kräftigen Schubs vom Partner.


den Eindruck habe ich hier im Forum  auch gewonnen .. dabei versteh ich das nicht ...

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Heribert,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe ähnliches befürchtet und weiss natürlich auch, dass man ohne nennenswerte Angaben nicht wirklich aussagekräftige Meinungen bekommen kann. Meinen Lebensgefährten beknie ich seit fast 10 Jahren, dass er mal einen Check-up machen lässt. Aber er will nicht, und ich kann ihn schliesslich nicht an den Haaren zum Urologen zerren...:-) Am Freitag, je nachdem , was der CT Befund sagt, wird er vielleicht einsehen, dass es zumindest nicht verkehrt ist, sich mal gründlich untersuchen zu lassen.

Ich wollte hier evtl. Erfahrungsberichte dazu lesen, ob die Symptomatik Anlass zur Besorgnis sein kann und ob jemand dieselben Symptome hatte...Wenn ich darf, melde ich mich, sobald ich mehr weiss.

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Suse,

wenn Du fragst ob solche Beschwerden von einem Prostatakrebs kommen können, obwohl keinerleich Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen vorhanden sind, kann man die Frage nicht einfach verneinen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Suse,
wenn dein Mann am Freitag einen CT-Termin hat dann sollte er gleich mal die Knochendichte mit dem selben Gerät qCT mit machen lassen und wenn es möglich ist auch die Blutwerte tPSA und fPSA entweder beim Hausarzt oder Urologe machen lassen.

>dafür aber einen helleren "Schatten" am rechten Femurkopf.<
Das würde fast ein Skelettszintigrafie rechtfertigen um Knochenmetastasen -hoffentlich- auszuschließen. Bandscheibenvorfall in L3 - S1 kann (das Bein knickt weg) verursachen   aber am Freitag ist ja die CT Aufnahme, dann wird man weiter sehen. 

Alles Gute

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Heribert,

danke für diese ehrliche Antwort, die sich meinen Gedanken anschließt. Ich habe meinem Lebensgefährten heute mittag gesagt, dass die Beschwerden durchaus von der Prostata kommen können, was er heftigst ablehnte, so nach dem Motto "Ich habe keine Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen, also kann es das nicht sein"... Ich kann nur hoffen, dass er recht hat...

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Helmut,

danke für Deine Wünsche. Ein BSV ist laut Röntgenaufnahme auszuschließen, das würde man sehen, bei mir jedenfalls war das so.

Ich melde mich wieder,

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Suse,

ich habe keine Wünsche es sind für Euch Empfehlungen!
>Ein BSV ist laut Röntgenaufnahme auszuschließen< Da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht und normale Röntgenaufnahmen sind nicht immer eine gute Lösung um BSV zu deuten!
Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Suse,

wie von einigen anderen schon erwähnt ist die von Dir beschriebene  Symptomatik bei Deinem Lebensgefährten "sowohl als auch" zu deuten.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass "nur" Röntgenaufnahmen zur Diagnose  eines BSV nicht unbedingt ausreichen. Das geplante CT (oder evtl. auch  ein MRT) können den BSV oder anders gelagerte Ursachen (wie z.B.  Spinalkanalverengung) besser auszuschließen.

Mein Fall (siehe Profil) stellte sich leider in der Symptomatik ähnlich  zu dem Deines Lebensgefährten dar. Damit möchte ich auf keinen Fall  verunsichern, aber es ist halt so:
niemals Beschwerden mit der Prostata, keine Beschwerden beim  Wasserlassen, allerdings erhebliche Ischiasprobleme mit  Ausfallerscheinungen (passend dazu eine entsprechende Vorgeschichte).  Das MRT bei mir ergab eine diffuse Signalgebung, letztlich waren es die  Metastasen, die eine Wurzelkompression am Ischiasnerv verursachten, der  PSA stellte sich nachher dann dazu korrelierend dar.
Dies muss bei Deinem Lebensgefährten nicht so sein, aber er sollte es  auf jeden Fall kurzfristig abklären lassen - also den PSA messen lassen  -, zumal der Befund des Femurkopfes, wie Helmut.2 schon schrieb, auch  einen Hinweis darauf sein könnte (allerdings andere Ursachen auch, z:B.  Nekrose), und auch dies sollte abgeklärt werden (Szintigraphie).




> Lieber Heribert,
> 
> danke für diese ehrliche  Antwort, die sich meinen Gedanken anschließt. Ich habe meinem  Lebensgefährten heute mittag gesagt, dass die Beschwerden durchaus von  der Prostata kommen können, was er heftigst ablehnte, so nach dem Motto  "Ich habe keine Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen, also kann es das nicht  sein"... *Ich kann nur hoffen, dass er recht hat*...


Ich denke, alle hier im Forum wünschen Dir das. Aber ich denke auch,  dass Dein Lebensgefährte mit seiner Haltung weder sich selbst noch Dir  einen Gefallen tut. 
Lasst die Sache fundiert abklären. 
Aus meiner Sicht kann man dabei nur gewinnen: 
PSA und/oder Szinti sind negativ -> wunderbar, ihr (Du) braucht in  dieser Richtung nicht weiter zu spekulieren.
PSA und/oder Szinti sind positiv -> dann könnt ihr (er) zeitgerecht  reagieren.

Wenn es Euch hilft, bin ich gerne bereit, auch persönlich über meine  Erfahrung zu berichten (PN).

Viele Grüße und die besten Wünsche für nur Ischiasbeschwerden

Detlev

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Detlev,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Das bestärkt mich in meiner Entschlossenheit, meinen Freund dazu zu bringen, sich gründlichst in alle Richtungen untersuchen zu lassen. Dabei sind Eure Vorschläge und Empfehlungen, was da alles zu tun ist, sehr wertvoll. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## RalfDm

> Er zeigt keine typischen Prostatasymptome (wie z. B. Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen, o. ä)


Hallo Suse,

Probleme beim Wasserlassen sind typisch für eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung (benigne Prostatahyperplasie), aber - bis auf seltene Fälle, bei denen der Tumor in der Prostata die Harnröhre oder eine Metastase einen der Harnleiter abklemmt - nicht für Prostatakrebs. Der macht zunächst überhaupt keine Beschwerden, und wenn er welche macht, dann ist es schon reichlich spät. Ich schließe mich denjenigen an, die zu einer Skelettszintigrafie raten.
Hier kannst Du die Broschüre des BPS zur Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses im PDF-Format herunterladen, und hier das Korrekturblatt dazu, ich würde Dir empfehlen, das zu tun. Du kannst beides aber auch als Druck bei einem der Büros des BPS anfordern, beim Leiter der nächstgelegenen Selbsthilfegruppe, oder bei mir. Dafür bräuchte ich eine PN mit Angabe Eurer Postanschrift.

Ralf

----------


## premme

Hallo Suse,

begrüße dich hier, in diesem Forum.
Ein Tipp von mir, schau doch mal in mein Profil.
- Keine prostatypischen Erscheinungen,
- Aber mit der WS, und zusätzlich Leistenbruch.

Deshalb, abklären ( wenn nötig, zerr ihn an den Haaren zum Uro :-)

Gruß premme

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Suse,




> Lieber Detlev,
> 
> danke für Deinen Beitrag. Das bestärkt mich in meiner Entschlossenheit, meinen Freund dazu zu bringen, sich gründlichst in alle Richtungen untersuchen zu lassen. Dabei sind Eure Vorschläge und Empfehlungen, was da alles zu tun ist, sehr wertvoll. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Suse


unabhaengig davon, dass in dem Alter Vorsorge eher Frueherkennung hinsichtlich Darm (Koloskopie) und Prostata (PSA und DRUS Untersuchung) an sich ein "MUSS" sind, um wenigstens den Anfang bei derProstata zu machen, einen PSA Test aus Blutabnahme kann notfalls der Hausarzt veranlassen (um den kaum zu glauben gefuerchteten Urologen zu umgehen), muss zwar bezahlt werden aber ergibt zumindest mal einen Wert auf dem aufbauend man dann weitere Entscheidungen treffen kann. Falls es nicht anders geht, dann eben schrittweise, nur Dein Freund spielt moeglicherweise mit wesentlicher spaeterer Lebensqualitaet.

----------


## Juergen

Hallo Suse,

aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus sollte Dein Lebensgefährte die Ischiasbeschwerden abklären ( Orthopäde, ev. Neurologe - bei starken Schmerzen bzw bei Nervenausfall ev. auch Schmerztherapie bei einem Neurochirurgen )und zumindest den PSA prüfen lassen.
Das wäre Je nachdem wie es weitergeht könnt ihr dann falls OP oder andere behandlung erforderlich ist zumindest auch auf Bandscheibenvorschädiung bei ungepolsterter Lagerung hinweisen.

Viele Grüße und am Besten kein Kazinom und keine Bandscheibenprobleme sondern nur Hexenschuß 

Jürgen

----------


## Suse456

Hallo liebes Forum,

erstmal danke für die letzten Beiträge, die ich nicht mehr beantwortet habe, da ich den CT Befund abwarten wollte.

Hier ist er:

*CT der LWS und CT der rechten Hüfte*

Untersuchungsindikation: Ausschluss Bandscheibenprolaps, Stenose

*Methode*: axiale sequentielle dual-slice CT mit 3,2 mm Schichtinkrement

*Befund*:
In Höhe LWK 3/4 Normalbefund von Knochen und Bandscheibe.
In Höhe LWK 4/5 rechts extraforaminale Bandscheibenprotrusion mit L4 Kontakt rechts. Knochen unauffällig.
In Höhe LWK 5/SWK 1 Normalbefund von Knochen und Bandscheibe.

Das rechte Hüftgelenk zeigt eine Knochenzyste mit knöcherner Begrenzung von 3,4 x 2,9 x 3,2 cm Größe. Der Befund spricht am ehesten einer aneurysmatischen Knochenzyste. Kein Nachweis einer Fraktur. Wegen der Größe der Zyste ist jedoch eine Frakturgefährdung nicht ausgeschlossen.

*Beurteilung:*
Rechts extraforaminale Bandscheibenprotrusion LWK 4/5. Eine L4- Reizung rechts ist möglich.
Blande erscheinende Knochenzyste im rechten Femurkopf. Frakturgefährdung gegeben.


So, das war alles. Wie kann ich diesen Befund deuten? Können Knochenzysten auch mit möglichen Metastasen verwechselt werden?

Morgen hat er Termin bei der Hausärztin, ich habe ihn beschworen, ein komplettes Blutbild mit PSA Werten machen zu lassen und möglichst zügig einen Urologen aufzusuchen. 

Das Wochenende war schrecklich, er konnte fast nicht laufen, kriecht schon mehr oder weniger auf allen vieren die Treppe hoch und lag die meiste Zeit nur auf der Couch, es war nicht einmal ein kurzer Spaziergang für ihn drin, um ein wenig an die Luft zu kommen.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand was zu dem Befund sagen?

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Suse456

Lieber premme,

das mit dem Leistenbruch ist auch eine Möglichkeit, er hat auch immer Beschwerden in der unteren Leistengegend (Adduktoren)...

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Suse,

>Rechts extraforaminale Bandscheibenprotrusion LWK 4/5. Eine L4- Reizung rechts ist möglich.<
>Blande erscheinende Knochenzyste im rechten Femurkopf. Frakturgefährdung gegeben.<

Wie ich vermutet habe BS-Vorfall und beides spricht jetzt für eine dringende Skelettszintigrafie!
Warum nur? habt Ihr nicht gleich eine Knochendichte mit qCT mit dem selben Gerät mit machen lassen, kann ich beim besten willen nicht verstehen!

Warum ich das empfohlen habe? weil ich vermute, daß Ihr Mann eine Osteoporose hat und nicht nur Das!
Alles Gute und hoffentlich *nur* das o.g.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Helmut,

danke für Deine Einschätzung. Die Knochendichte-Messung und Szintigraphie habe ich ihm auch vorgeschlagen, er meint aber nur, ich wolle ihm "unbedingt irgendwelche schweren Krankheiten einreden"...Zumindest habe ich ihn jetzt so weit, dass er weitere Untersuchungen durchführen lassen möchte. Ich denke aber, dass bei seiner ablehnenden Haltung eine gute Portion Verträngungspotential eine Rolle spielt...

Morgen lässt er (hoffentlich) das große Blutbild von seinem Hausarzt machen, nachmittags hat er einen Termin zur CT Besprechung bei dem Chirurgen, der das CT veranlasst hat...

Ich bin schon ziemlich beunruhigt, vor allem, wenn ich sehe, wie schlecht es ihm allgemein auch geht...

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Suse,
gut so, vielleicht solltest Du (wir) deinen Mann nicht allzu sehr drängeln!

> Morgen lässt er (hoffentlich) das große Blutbild von seinem Hausarzt machen, nachmittags hat er einen Termin zur CT Besprechung bei dem Chirurgen, der das CT veranlasst hat...<

Gut Glück
Helmut

----------


## Suse456

Danke Helmut,

ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Suse,

nun mal langsam, ein Radiologe kann sehr wohl zwischen einer Zyste und einer Metastase unterscheiden. Eine endgültige Klärung wird aber eine Gewebeprobe bringen. Außerdem ist bei der Frakturgefahr eines solchen in aller Regel gutartigen Tumors der Chirurg gefragt, der hierfür der Fachmann ist und dessen Aussage erst mal abzuwarten ist.

Wie es scheint kommen aber die Hauptbeschwerden durch die Bandscheibenprotrusion zustande. Diese Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe kann zu erheblichen Einengungen des Spinalkanals führen und höllische Schmerzen auslösen, die intensiv, am besten in einer Schmerzklinik behandelt werden sollten. 

Es ist also nicht so, dass Du Deinem Mann eine Krankheit einreden willst, er ist krank und muss sich behandeln lassen!

LG Heribert

----------


## gerard us

Hallo Suse 

Ich hatte Prostatakrebs, aber mein PSA ist seit vielen Jahren unmessbar. 

Vor einem Jahr bekam ich Ischias und konnte fast nicht mehr laufen. 

Seit anfang des Jahres habe ich dies hinter mir.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es unwahrscheinlich dass beide Krankheiten gemeinsam im Spiel sind.

Meinen Facharzt (Interventional Physiatrist) hat sich fuer meinen Prostatakrebs ebenso wenig

interessiert wie fuer den von mir vorgeschlagenen Zeckenbiss. Das erschwerte Wasserlassen 

mag wohl eher durch die gegebenen Schwierigkeiten im Lendenbereich verursacht sein.

Meine Diagnose war aehnlich wie die deines LGs.

Ich moechte keine Diagnose abgeben, jedoch auf ein dafuer bestehendes Forum hinweisen.


"Bandscheiben-Forum - Hilfe rund um die Uhr"

http://www.diebandscheibe.de/ibf/index.php 

Mein Wirbelsaeulenarzt ist nach den bildgebenden Untersuchungen sehr zielstrebig vorgegangen.

Schmerzmittelgabe, damit die Physiotherapie einsetzen konnte und die Schmerzen weg sind.

Anhaltende Schmerzen koennen chronisch werden !  

Wenn ich heute einen Baum faelle oder mein Wohnmobil wasche nehme ich *vorher* eine 

Schmerztablette damit mir sowas nicht nochmal passiert.

Operationen auf diesem Gebiet sollte man dringlist vermeiden, das wirst Du lernen wenn

Du im o.g. Forum liest - selbst dann wenn man eine Zyste hat und damit leben kann.

Gruss und alles Gute auch an alle im Forum

Gerard

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Heribert, Lieber Gerard,

Danke für die Links und Eure Beiträge. Erfahrungen mit der Bandscheibe habe ich selbst zur Genüge :-) Es hat zwei Jahre gedauert mit höllischen Schmerzen, der gesamten konservativen Palette inklusive Infiltration von Kortison direkt an die komprimierte Wurzel (L5S1), Physiotherapie und Unmengen von Diclofenac, das zu nehmen ich mich am Ende geweigert habe. Hat alles nix geholfen und im Januar dieses Jahres bin ich operiert worden. Seither so gut wie keine Schmerzen mehr...:-)

Was mir bei meinem Freund Kopfzerbrechen macht, sind die reißenden Schmerzen in der Leiste (Adduktoren), die für einen BSV völlig atypisch sind.

Aber alle Spekulation ist zunächst umsonst, wir warten jetzt die heutigen Termine ab.

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Suse



> Was mir bei meinem Freund Kopfzerbrechen macht, sind die reißenden Schmerzen in der Leiste (Adduktoren), die für einen BSV völlig atypisch sind.


Auch das ist nicht untypisch für eine Ischiasnervreizung, weil dieser Nerv drei Äste hat. Einer davon versorgt die Innenseite des Oberschenkels, beginnend in der Leiste.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, Spekulationen bringen weder ihn noch Dich weiter.

LG Heribert

----------


## Suse456

Hallo,

nun habe ich nach vielen Versuchen einen Termin beim Neurologen für den 28.06. bekommen!! Auf meine Frage nach dem Blutbild sagte mein LG, der überweisende Chirurg meinte, eine Blutuntersuchung sei nicht notwendig, da "die Sache ja nun klar sei"...
Wie finde ich das?...Nicht wirklich lustig...nix ist klar und ich bin stinksauer!

Außerdem haben wir eine Überweisung in ein orthopädisches Diagnosezentrum wegen der Knochenzyste. Ansonsten...still ruht der See...

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Suse,




> Auf meine Frage nach dem Blutbild sagte mein LG, der überweisende  Chirurg meinte, eine Blutuntersuchung sei nicht notwendig, da "die Sache  ja nun klar sei"...


darauf solltest Du Dich nicht einlassen, auch wenn der emotionale Umgang mit Deinem LG diesbezüglich nicht einfach wird. Versuche ihm klarzumachen, dass Verdrängung keine Lösung bedeutet. Und mach ihm auch irgendwie klar, dass er auch Verantwortung gegenüber Deinen Sorgen hat.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## premme

> Was mir bei meinem Freund Kopfzerbrechen macht, sind die reißenden Schmerzen in der Leiste (Adduktoren), die für einen BSV völlig atypisch sind.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Suse


 
Hallo Suse,
habe leider nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber wie sieht es denn mit einem Leistenbruch aus ?.

Gruß premme

----------


## Suse456

Lieber premme,

diesen Gedanken habe ich auch schon laut geäußert. Er wurde von meinem Holden aber vehement abgelehnt...So von wegen das wäre viel weiter oben...Darauf ich "Wo bitte vermutest Du die Leiste?" So geht das ständig, er will es einfach nicht wahrhaben und verdrängt alles, was auch nur ansatzweise nach einem Krankenhausaufenthalt riechen könnte (so auch die Knochenzyste "das hat jetzt erst mal Zeit"), da vor diesem eine Heidenangst hat...es ist das erste Mal in seinem Leben, dass er wohl ernsthaft krank ist...
Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wie ich ihm noch beikommen soll. Den Termin beim Neurologen habe ich gemacht, weil er nach einem einzigen Versuch (dort wurde Januar 2011 !!! vorgeschlagen) keine Lust mehr hatte, weiter nach einem anderen Neurologen zu suchen... Du kannst Dir vorstellen, wie schlimm und mühsam das für mich ist, ihn zu einem Arzt zu kriegen?

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Detlev,

ich habe ihm heute nach seiner Eröffnung bezüglich der Knochenzyste (das hat Zeit) zu erklären versucht, dass durch eine Verzögerung nur noch schlimmere Schäden am Knochen entstehen können und es jedenfalls nicht besser werden würde...Kein Kommentar...

LG Suse

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Suse,

wem nicht zu raten ist, ist nicht zu helfen. Diese Weisheit ist nicht neu. Das bedeutet aber auch, er muss sich selbst helfen und Du hast mit Hilfestellungen nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn der Leidensdruck entsprechend groß ist, wird er sich wieder helfen lassen. Die Knochenzyste wird über kurz oder lang zu einer pathologischen Fraktur führen, die dann eben notfallmäßig versorgt werden muss. - Wenn ihm das lieber ist, dann lass ihn.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Heribert,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich befürchte tatsächlich, dass ich nichts mehr tun kann und mit ansehen muss, wie er sich durch seine Ignoranz selbst schadet...

Mir graut vor dem Moment, in dem die Zyste sich zu Wort meldet...Dann ist Holland in Not, das weiss ich jetzt schon...

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## premme

Hallo Suse,

so hart es klingt, aber die einzige "Hoffnung" die ihr habt, sind akute Schmerzen, Notarzt und ab ins Krankenhaus.
Dort Volluntersuchung.
Geht vermutlich nicht anders.

Gruß premme

----------


## Suse456

Hallo premme,

ich fürchte, Du hast recht...:-((

LG Suse

----------


## Suse456

Lieber Detlev,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Das Wochenende war schlimm, Schmerzen in der linken Seite und Probleme beim Luftholen, daraufhin heutiger Besuch beim Hausarzt.
Röntgenbefund:
Lungenentzündung links, mit unklarem Schatten...
Behandlung mit Tavanic 500 mg bis Donnerstag, wenn nicht besser, dann Lungen-CT.

Großes Blutbild läuft, ich denke, die Werte bekommen wir bis Donnerstag oder Freitag auch.

Die "Ischias-Schmerzen" (Bandscheibenprotrusion LWK 4/5) sind durch Wärme und Ruhe weitgehend weg, beunruhigend sind nach wie vor die Schmerzen in der unteren Leistengegend, fast schon Richtung Beckenboden...

Ich habe wieder den Urologenbesuch angesprochen, das überhört er wie immer heldenhaft...

Mache mir ziemliche Sorgen, er sieht nicht wirklich gut aus und hat auch abgenommen.

Liebe Grüße
Suse

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Suse,

 manchmal kommt einfach immer noch etwas dazu. Kenne ich irgendwie.

 Mit einer Lungenentzündung ist auf keinen Fall zu spaßen, und unter den  restlichen Vorbedingungen verstehe ich nicht, warum Dein LG jetzt noch  nicht in einer Klinik ist, in dem eine fachübergreifende Diagnostik  möglich ist (Uni-Klinik?). Will *er* nicht? Wie sieht das der Hausarzt?




> Ich habe wieder den Urologenbesuch angesprochen, das überhört er wie  immer heldenhaft...


Hier irrst Du leider gewaltig. Ich würde es nicht als "heldenhaft", sondern als "dumm" bezeichnen. Versteht Dein LG Deine Sorgen nicht? 
Ich glaube, wenn es sich um Probleme an seinem Auto handeln würde, hätte er schon 10 verschieden Werkstätten aufgesucht.
Oder um es noch etwas schärfer zu formulieren: würde er bei gesundheitlichen Problemen, die Dich betreffen, ähnlich ignorant denken?

Ich hoffe, Dein LG kommt recht bald zur Besinnung. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du (er) mich auch direkt kontaktieren. Schick mir eine PN.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

An das Forum!

Mir kommt heute Abend eine sehr traurige Pflicht zu. 

Suse's Lebensgefährte ist vor einigen Tagen verstorben.

Die Problematik, mit der sich Suse vor gut 10 Wochen an das Forum gewand hat, hat sich als ein hoch aggressives Nierenzellkarzinom in der linken Niere mit Metastasen in Lunge, Knochen und Gehirn herausgestellt. Eine Lungenentzündung bereits vor der Diagnose hatte seinen Gesundheitszustand soweit verschlechtert, dass nach der Nieren-OP (10 cm großerTumor) Ende Juli die Lungenentzündung wieder aufbrach und entsprechende Medikamente nicht mehr wirkten. Die Ärtzte haben dann eine Woche nach der OP die lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen aufgrund der Patientenverfügung eingestellt.

Ich habe seit etwa vier Wochen auch telefonischen Kontakt zu Suse und sie als eine sehr tapfere, engagierte und besorgte Frau Kennen gelernt, die alles in die Wege geleitet hat, damit ihr Freund sich der Krankheit stellt. Um so trauriger bin ich jetzt, dass sie ihren geliebten Partner verloren hat.

Ich möchte ihr, ihrer Familie und der Famile ihres verstorbenen Lebensgefährten auf diesem Wege mein Mitgefühl und meine tiefe Betroffenheit ausdrücken.

Detlev

----------


## premme

Hallo Suse,

habe gerade den Beitrag von Detlev gelesen.
Möchte Dir auf diesem Wege mein aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen. 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das alle Mitglieder immer noch einen Funken Hoffnung für Deinen Lebensgefährten hatten.
Aber, vermutlich war es zuviel auf einmal für Ihn.
Durch Eure eingeleitete Maßnahme habt ihr bestimmt Allen viel Leid erspart.

Gruß premme

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Suse,

es ist schrecklich wie unbarmherzig das Schicksal zuschlagen kann. Dir, deiner Familie und Verwandten  Herzliches Beileid.

Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Suse,

erst heute bin ich durch die traurige Mitteilung von Detlef auf Deine  Beiträge aufmerksam geworden. Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme und herzliches Beileid. Die Krankengeschichte und das Verhalten Deines LG erinnern mich stark an mein eigenes Erleben in den letzten 6 Jahren. Ich habe auch nicht rechtzeitig auf die Signale meines Körpers gehört, um ärztliche Untersuchungen einen Bogen gemacht bzw. Ratschläge und Hinweise in den Wind geschlagen. Nun trage ich die Konsequenzen;aber ich habe noch die Gelegenheit gegen die Krankheit an zu kämpfen, was Euch ja leider versagt war. Mich wundert nur, welch Schwachstellen der Vertreter der Ärzteschaft aus der Schulmedizin, in dieser kurzen Zeit seit Juni, nach Deinem Bericht zu erkennen sind. Da waren doch allein die Ratschläge aus den wenigen Beiträgen hier im Forum ) zutreffender, als Röntgendiagnosen, CT und ärztliche Entscheidungen im Falle Deines Lebensgefährtens. Natürlich ist auch seinem Verhalten -also der Verweigerung medizinischer Vorsorge, verknüpft mit der Lungenentzündung - ein Anteil am traurigen Ausgang der Krankengeschichte zuzuschreiben. Leider werden nur sehr wenige, in gleicher Situation befindliche Betroffene, diesen Thread lesen und Schlussfolgerungen daraus ziehen. Für mich ist es wieder einmal die Bestätigung: Hier im Forum bin ich an der richtigen Stelle. Mir wurde geholfen und mir wird es in auch Zukunft nicht an richtigen Ratschlägen fehlen!

Viel Kraft für die schweren Tage des Abschiedsnehmens und alles Gute für die Zukunft

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Wycliff

> Ich habe wieder den Urologenbesuch angesprochen, das überhört er wie immer heldenhaft...


.. Kompliment an deinen Lebenspartner ... er will einen Kampf mit dem Mann mit der Sense austragen ... der Schwiegervater meines Sohnes war auch so einer , also er dann aber notgedrungen zum Arzt gehen mußte war es zu spät , nach 9 Monaten war er dann tot ..  er hatte den Kampf verloren wegen seines Starsinns ... Prostatakrebs ist ein stiller und heimlicher Krebs den man nicht spürt, sonst gäb es ja auch keine Frühvorsorge  .. oder ?

----------

